# looking for timber buyers in pennsylvania or close



## neighborstree (Mar 30, 2007)

i am looking for timber buyers close to pa. i am in se pa, and just invested in a log truck, . i am looking for local tmber buyers . if you are one, or know any one local .hook me up, thanks


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 5, 2007)

I know one near Dulles Airport. If that's close enough, PM me for contact info.


----------



## neighborstree (Apr 6, 2007)

i hve no idea where that is, its gotta be far away lol


----------



## sperho (Apr 6, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> i hve no idea where that is, its gotta be far away lol



Dulles Airport is just west of Washington D.C.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ther certainly have to be plenty of timber buyers in pennsylvania, one of the richest hardwood stands in the nation. definitely closer than Dulles.


----------



## Korn (Apr 7, 2007)

There is a sawmill just north of Doylestown, I believe it is called Heacock lumber. I am not sure how well they pay but, the tree service that I worked for in the past would bring their logs there.


----------



## neighborstree (Apr 8, 2007)

cool thanks, im gona look into that


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 9, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> i hve no idea where that is, its gotta be far away lol



Grasshopper, it's time to learn about MapQuest!  

http://tinyurl.com/27377q


----------



## Tree Slayer (Apr 9, 2007)

Weaber Inc. In Lebanon Pa.717-867-2212 we sell to them from time to time get paid fast and they always take logs. Thats a pretty good haul for you, takes me about 3 hours round trip. Ask them to send you a price sheet.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Apr 9, 2007)

Plus it's worth going there just to see how big that place is, unreal. before they opened up there lower yard we would unload under a huge roof basically inside.


----------

